# Ky41 ?



## Kazak (Oct 7, 2006)

I've just picked up a very nice oil painting of this boat, KY41, and I can't find any references to her in the books I have. Can anyone identify her for me ? In the picture she looks to be around 50 feet and painted green. Stern not shown but could be ring-netter or cruiser stern.

Many thanks,

Kazak.


----------



## Doug Shaw (Jan 20, 2006)

Could this be the vessel you mean?

Regards
Doug


----------



## Kazak (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Doug,

Thanks very much for that and now I know that there was a KY41. It could just be that boat but I think it is probably the previous KY41. Any ideas ?

Thanks,

John.


----------

